# ATI - Atlantic Limited



## sandybeachs (11 May 2009)

ATLANTIC LIMITED [ATI]

start of a new thread on this share.

any views regarding it's Bauxite Prospect would be appreciated.


----------



## nomore4s (11 May 2009)

sandybeachs said:


> ATLANTIC LIMITED [ATI]
> 
> start of a new thread on this share.
> 
> any views regarding it's Bauxite Prospect would be appreciated.




Sandybeachs, why don't you provide some background info/research on this stock instead of posting "start of new thread on this share" and asking for other peoples research on one of its projects.

Maybe if you post some decent info up on this company, you might get some decent replies.


----------



## sandybeachs (11 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Sandybeachs, why don't you provide some background info/research on this stock instead of posting "start of new thread on this share" and asking for other peoples research on one of its projects.
> 
> Maybe if you post some decent info up on this company, you might get some decent replies.




let me retract my post.

"i'm not really interested in ATI one way or another".

perhaps i should have just noted some interest in this lately.

as usual dyor..


----------



## UMike (11 May 2009)

LOL

The start of this thread seems to be a good indication of the company by my view point.

From the web site 







> "Atlantic Limited is a pearl marketing company, whose main activity is the marketing of South Sea Pearls produced from pearl farms in Myanmar. Atlantic Ltd has an exclusive agreement with the Pearling Operations to sell Pearl Product from the pearl farms in Myanmar. The Company receives a fee in the form of a commission for this service. Over the last few years, the Company has imported Myanmar pearls into Australia and sold them directly to wholesalers.
> 
> The Company is currently developing a strategic plan in relation to evaluation of potential pearl markets and development of a comprehensive marketing strategy.
> 
> The new Board is also reviewing additional projects and business opportunities outside pearl marketing with the objective of growing shareholder value"



On 6 July 2007 it:
- Sold the pearling operations and all associated assets and commitments.
- The Company raised $2.75 million in cash, some of which was used to finalise cancellation of the Company’s debts
- the Company retained an exclusive agreement to market the pearling operations in Myanmar

The company presently of buying 100% of Azure Mining International Pty Ltd (“AMI”).

It is currently a 1.1c company and if there ever was a spec company I 'spose this is it.

I was alerted to this a few days ago by some rumours/ramping so I am watching to see what I am missing


----------



## hsv2001 (13 May 2009)

Reached .017 today based on no news or announcement, this is a very highly spec share, can anyone see it going anywhere? The director's keep advising that ATI is expnading beyond pearl mining into other areas to increase shareholder's wealth, but I can't find what else, if anything, they're involved in.

Thanks
Marc


----------



## UMike (13 May 2009)

hsv2001 said:


> Reached .017 today based on no news or announcement, this is a very highly spec share, can anyone see it going anywhere? The director's keep advising that ATI is expnading beyond pearl mining into other areas to increase shareholder's wealth, but I can't find what else, if anything, they're involved in.
> 
> Thanks
> Marc



It has a Bauxite Prospect in Vietnam that is has aquired 100% as posted above.

The results of it's drilling tests are in the more recent announcements to the ASX.


----------



## S73417H (10 September 2009)

Anyone else following this share? Doing quite well last few weeks. I have a small parcel of ATIO (options) which have served me well! Any comments on the fundamentals of this one?


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 December 2009)

S73417H said:


> Anyone else following this share? Doing quite well last few weeks. I have a small parcel of ATIO (options) which have served me well! Any comments on the fundamentals of this one?




I was thinking about getting into WVL (Windamurra Vanadium) a while back - happily I had a cup of tea and a good lie down instead, and WVL went into administration.

And now this entity, Atlantic, is picking up the pieces, as in today's Christmas eve announcement on the ASX. :santa:

So who knows? Those options you've got in ATI may emerge from the bottom drawer one day in a burst like the scene from A L I E N, but then again, maybe not.

I'll be keeping my eye on this one ... perhaps I should make another cup of tea


----------



## Donga (25 December 2009)

Purple XS2 said:


> I was thinking about getting into WVL (Windamurra Vanadium) a while back - happily I had a cup of tea and a good lie down instead, and WVL went into administration.
> 
> And now this entity, Atlantic, is picking up the pieces, as in today's Christmas eve announcement on the ASX. :santa:
> I'll be keeping my eye on this one ... perhaps I should make another cup of tea




Caught my attention - love Vietnam and now bauxite (as well as Laos, ORD) and Chinese autos, though not enough to buy one yet. Could be an extra special for the bottom drawer though they seem to have a few boxes ticked already. 

And Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## Trevor Perth (17 December 2010)

Does anyone know the reason these shares shot up from .037cts in mid October to over $1.80?
Presently they have settled at about $1.45'ish.
I can"t see any mention of share consolidation, which could be the reason.


----------



## TheAbyss (9 March 2011)

Donga said:


> Caught my attention - love Vietnam and now bauxite (as well as Laos, ORD) and Chinese autos, though not enough to buy one yet. Could be an extra special for the bottom drawer though they seem to have a few boxes ticked already.
> 
> And Merry Xmas everyone




Vanadium is still on the rise and a wave of supporters for Vanadium is building. Quite a few announcements of late around Vanadium one of the latest is form Obama in the USA (http://www.resourceinvestor.com/News/2011/3/Pages/Obama-Hails-Vanadium-Energy-Breakthrough-.aspx). 

Excerpt from Obama's statement reads Due to vanadium’s promising 21st century uses, including beefing-up powerful high-voltage lithium batteries and the mass storage of electricity for power grids, “there’s a significant opportunity here to see vanadium demand ramp up,” he says.

In particular, automakers want to use the metal to create better electric vehicle batteries that will widely extend an electric car’s range and thus conquer one of the largest impediments to the wide-scale adoption by consumers. At the same time, vanadium can cost-effectively supercharge fuel-cell batteries, allowing them to achieve large-scale storage of electricity in VRBs and thus provide uninterrupted solar and wind power to entire cities. 

Article on Vanadium here also - http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/1065...ners-looking-to-capitalize-on-new-markets.htm

ATI are closest to producing (3rd qtr 2011) by the looks and their SP reflects this better than words can describe so link below. Once this gets through $2 a share its time to fill your boots i think as this will build as production looms and some revenue from the Iron fines kicks in late 2nd qtr this year.

Plenty of press around on this subject and it isnt  a flash in the pan by the looks so time to get set for the next big thing imo.

Also they have raised $335m to get started which isnt too shabby an effort for a $200m market cap entity.

Others with exposure to Vanadium include, FMS, PEN, RDR, FMS, SPM, TNG, YRR, IRC, MGY and BRD.

Latest project update reads well to me - http://atlanticltd.com.au/upload/do...esentations/110110WindimurraProjectUpdate.pdf


----------



## TheAbyss (6 April 2011)

Don't know if anyone followed this one but looking good imo.

SP on the way north. Top 20 own 76% of this so hard to get on board now without paying a premium.

Still plenty of upside in this imo though.


----------



## System (28 September 2016)

On September 27th, 2016, Atlantic Limited (ATI) was removed from the ASX's official list following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Droxford International Limited acquired all of the Company's issued capital.


----------

